# 4 years cancer free



## rabler (Mar 14, 2022)

Just got results back on my latest evaluation.  4 years with no medical indication of recurring cancer.  One more year and I can quit treatment.  It is always stressful going into these tests, but it is a good feeling to know I have another 6 months lease on life, at least on that count.  We all have our trials and burdens, I don’t feel mine is any worse than others’, but I hope sharing my small wins helps others with theirs.


----------



## maspann (Mar 14, 2022)

Congratulations!! We have gone through cancer in our family and I remember the stress of the checkups. Ours was over 30 years ago and there has been no return. Praying for the same for you.


----------



## benmychree (Mar 14, 2022)

I share that burden, but we do learn to live with it; appreciate each day!


----------



## Just for fun (Mar 15, 2022)

Congratulations Man!  That's great news.


----------



## Dhal22 (Mar 15, 2022)

Friend of mine's wife was a goner in her late 40's, or so we thought.   Stage 4 lymphoma I think, years of barely hanging on.   Finally she made it.   A year clean,  then 2, then five.   Now well over 10.  Still  amazing to see her alive.


----------



## Steve-F (Mar 15, 2022)

Excellent! Hang in there brother, 12 years after Leukemia (AML) and still vertical


----------



## brino (Mar 15, 2022)

Great news Randal!

Brian


----------



## FOMOGO (Mar 15, 2022)

Great news. I've been there, 20 years now for me, hoping the same for you, and sounds like your well on the way. Mike


----------



## lordbeezer (Mar 15, 2022)

That’s good news. 7 years here. Few months late on a check up. This reminds me to make a appointment.


----------



## BGHansen (Mar 15, 2022)

Randal,

Congratulations!  Hope you get another 40 years to enjoy your wife and shop!

Bruce


----------



## b4autodark (Mar 15, 2022)

Congratulations, I have my five year scan and check up next week. So far all has been clear. I had colon cancer caught early by getting a colonoscopy, they aren't fun but don't put it off.


----------



## alloy (Mar 15, 2022)

That's fantastic. Congratulations!!             I'm on my 10th year cancer free.


----------



## cathead (Mar 15, 2022)

That's great news!  Whatever you are doing, keep doing it.  All the best.


----------



## rabler (Mar 15, 2022)

Thanks everyone!

@b4autodark colonoscopy was also done yesterday.  I get them yearly as I considered very high risk for colon cancer.  I also did my annual dermatology skin check today as I have had in situ melonoma.  My mother died from melanoma.  All the checks done in a few days, should be good for another while.


----------



## eugene13 (Mar 15, 2022)

Congratulations, eleven years for me in May, never give up.


----------



## Dhal22 (Mar 15, 2022)

A LOT of survivors here.


----------



## lordbeezer (Mar 15, 2022)

Like a dumb a## I waited until I had stage 4 before I went to doctor. Don’t do like I did.


----------



## rabler (Mar 17, 2022)

Dhal22 said:


> A LOT of survivors here.


Agree!  It’s impressive


----------



## rabler (Nov 11, 2022)

Just a quick update.  My last 6 month checkup was still all-clear.  I made it to 4.5 years, not quite 5, and decided I've had enough of the hormone therapy commonly used as an adjunct treatment in prostate cancer.  The lethargy and challenges keeping my weight under control (common side effects of this treatment) are worse in the winter so I decided not to go into the winter with that hanging over me.  Full recovery from long term hormone deprivation therapy is likely to take another year or more.  Typically only used for a couple of years but my cancer was pretty advanced when treated.  I'm staying positive and hopeful for continued "all clear" reports, and making the most of my life.   Thankfully recent medical advances such as PSMA scans do provide some potential treatment routes for recurring/metastatic prostate cancer, although I hope to not have to make use of those.


----------



## jbaccell (Nov 11, 2022)

Nine years cancer free for me...

God Bless!


----------



## DiscoDan (Nov 11, 2022)

Great news!


----------



## GeneT45 (Nov 11, 2022)

Congratulations!  My wife has been down this road and has now been 'clear' for ~10 years.  Sounds to me like your odds at this point are very good.  
GsT


----------



## Stonebriar (Nov 12, 2022)

Congratulations......


----------

